# اجمل ما ...قاله لا مارتن عن الأم؟



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2009)

قالوا : الأم تحب برقة......والأب بحكمة


قالوا: يمكن هجر الأب ولو كان قاضيا"......ولايمكن هجر الأم ولو كانت متسولة


قالوا: محبة الأم أعمق.....ومحبة الأب أصدق



أعمق عاطفة في المرأة هي الأمومة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*اقوال جميله للأم

شكرا ليكي

Joyful Song​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

جميلة جداااا الاقوال Joyful

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا كليمو على كلامك الحلو ...والرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا ميكيل ، على تعليقك الحلو....والرب يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياجو علي الاقوال الجميلة
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## anosh (3 أبريل 2009)

*اجمل غريزة خلقها ربنا فيناااااااااااااااااااا 
هى الامومه 
ربنا يخلى كل طفل لامه و يخلى كل ام لابنها
ميرسى على الاقوال الجميلة لاجمل غريزة​*


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا بيشو ، وربنا يباركك ....يا جميل


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" .....يا قمر يا انوش .....على مداخلتك اللطيفة ، فعلا" نورتينا


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 أبريل 2009)

ومع هذا لم يوفي مارتن الام حقها
شكراً اختي على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" الياس ، ورب المجد يباركك ويقودك في موكب النصرة في الرب يسوع


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2009)

قول جميل ...ليه ؟


----------



## ابنه الملك (19 أبريل 2009)

كلام جميل جدا فعلا لان ما اعظم من حب الام


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا"يا ابتة الملك على مرورك الحلو وكلامك الأحلى ، ورنايباركك


----------



## lovely dove (19 أبريل 2009)

اقوال حلوة قوووووي يا*Joyful Song​* ربنا يباركك ياقمراية


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا بيبو ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

والام تستحق اكثر من ذلك بكثييير

ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" البطل ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

الأم سمه جميله
هى ورده الحياه وزهره العمر
يكفى أن العذراء أم يسوع هى الأم الحنون 
شكرا للموضوع​


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي النهيسي على مرورك الحلو ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2009)

ميرسي عزيزتي ردك يفرحني حلو كثير وربنا يبارك فيك ياقمر


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على الاقوال الجميلة
ودمتى بود
​


----------

